# Teaching an old dog new tricks!



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

My father had taking a liking to the pens I had made and inquired about making them himself. So I took him all my pen stuff and gave him my spare tiny craftsman lathe and with a couple of lessons he is off to a good start I believe. Not my work but i am proud of him for getting outside his comfort zone and doing something different. Anyway just sharing his work with ya'll. Here are his first pens.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

My father had taking a liking to the pens I had made and inquired about making them himself. So I took him all my pen stuff and gave him my spare tiny craftsman lathe and with a couple of lessons he is off to a good start I believe. Not my work but i am proud of him for getting outside his comfort zone and doing something different. Anyway just sharing his work with ya'll. Here are his first pens.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am sure your Father is not much older than me if that old. I love turning. I have been doing it for a while now. Us old dogs can do a lot you younger guys don't think we can.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Good for him! Looks like you taught him well.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Those pens are really nice. That is much to be proud of.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That IS cool work for a young Geezer...or, for that matter, anyone....:biggrin:

Congrats to Pops ...and welcome to the 'Vortex' :cheers:


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Y'all keep this up and I might have to give it a try. 
Dang vortex is sure strong lately.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thats great Robert. Now he needs to post up here also and post more photos as he gets hooked into making them pens.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Yea, we want to talk to your dad too !
I love the antler pens you guys make and those are as good as any I have seen.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

OLD ! Look out you might be steping on my toes ! Those are very nice pens ! Keep turning ! LL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your comments.. I guess i will use a better choice of words next time. :rotfl: I have suggested him to get an account, simply because there is a whirlpool of great people out here and most of you can answer any question he may have turning pens better than I.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> Thank you all for your comments.. I guess i will use a better choice of words next time. :rotfl: I have suggested him to get an account, simply because there is a whirlpool of great people out here and most of you can answer any question he may have turning pens better than I.


He prolly needs you to set it up for him and show him how all this computter stuff works...being so old an all.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> He prolly needs you to set it up for him and show him how all this computter stuff works...being so old an all.


Easy there, Kid......:rotfl:.....Sic him, Bobby !!!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work - musta had a good teacher.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Easy there, Kid......:rotfl:.....Sic him, Bobby !!!!!


I was being facetious!

I consider myself a proud member of the olf farts club !!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well old pharts, old dogs, geezers, or what ever you call yourselfs... You are all a pretty darn great group of individules!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Somebody told me I had a mouse on my computer so I set a mouse trap.


----------

